# Gardenia or Black Olive Wood?



## robyn (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here. :-) I'm trying to find out if either gardenia or spiny black olive wood are good for smoking. I've been searching and can't find any info. I have a lot of both, but I hate to ruin a good cook with unsuitable wood. Has anyone ever tried either one of these? Thanks!


----------

